# Paralympics 2020, or 21 as it turns out



## Saluki (26 Aug 2021)

Have I missed the thread or isn’t there one?

We have won a medal or two!


----------



## classic33 (26 Aug 2021)

Saluki said:


> Have I missed the thread or isn’t there one?
> 
> We have won a medal or two!


Don't think there was one, until now.


----------



## Saluki (26 Aug 2021)

Dame Sarah Storey has her 15th Gold medal! 
15th, at age 43. She is getting faster too!


----------



## classic33 (27 Aug 2021)

There's not as much coverage of this Paralympics as there was for the Olympics. Wonder why.

Any further wins Saluki?


----------



## vickster (28 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> There's not as much coverage of this Paralympics as there was for the Olympics. Wonder why.
> 
> Any further wins Saluki?


It’s on Channel 4, live and highlights. Plenty of coverage on BBC sport website too


----------



## Beebo (28 Aug 2021)

I’ll be totally honest. It’s too complicated with too many variables for my liking.
I can’t fault any of the competitors for effort but it’s not my thing


----------



## Smokin Joe (31 Aug 2021)

There doesn't seem to be anything wrong with half of them.


----------



## classic33 (31 Aug 2021)

There's another Gold headed this way. Will the council give Hannah another gold letterbox.

She's now on six Gold medals.


----------



## figbat (31 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> There's another Gold headed this way. Will the council give Hannah another gold letterbox.


I didn’t know the Paralympics were in London again! 🤔😉


----------



## Saluki (31 Aug 2021)

29 gold
23 silver
28 bronze

2nd in the table, behind China.

As usual, absolutely stomping on Australia so Adam Hills will have to dance the RoJo-Bot, in Union Jack undies on a UK monument. He still has the names of all the Team GB medalists written on his prosthetic from Rio.
Channel 4 has a ton of coverage.

When I was 19, I smashed my back up a bit and spent 2 years in a wheelchair while relearning how to do stuff. Horses are dangerous beasts really but I did keep right on riding them after the initial recovery period. I wish that there had been more of a Paralympic movement, para-sport in general, when I was facing life in a wheelchair. Or at least, that I had known more. 1984 olympics had 17 sports, which was 5 up from the 1980 event in Arnhem. I know how fortunate I am to be walking, running, cycling, kayaking, etc. I am bloody careful with my back. 
Back then, when I was in a chair, there wasn’t the funding that there is now. My injury has coloured my interest in ‘disability sport’ as it was known, for years. It’s a lot more rock n roll than it used to be. I think that is a good thing.

Dame Sarah just keeps winning! BTW. She has 27 medals now.


----------



## Beebo (31 Aug 2021)

Smokin Joe said:


> There doesn't seem to be anything wrong with half of them.


A silly thing to say. Especially as the testing and classification is very tough. 
Not all disabilities are visible. But from what I have seen most have very visible disabilities.


----------



## Saluki (2 Sep 2021)

Dame Sarah won the road race. 17 golds to her name now. Bloody awesome!

34 golds
27 silver
35 bronze

that’s the medal situ as of today.
2nd in the league table behind China. 
Australia in 8th for anyone looking forward to seeing Adam Hills dancing the RoJo-bot in Union Jack shreddies. 🤢


----------



## Bonefish Blues (2 Sep 2021)

Saluki said:


> Dame Sarah won the road race. 17 golds to her name now. Bloody awesome!


Yes but no but only c60% of her medals are Gold, whereas Mike Kenny, whose record she passed had a hit rate of 88% Gold.

Needs to pull her socks up in my view. 


No, I don't really mean that


----------



## vickster (2 Sep 2021)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Yes but no but only c60% of her medals are Gold, whereas Mike Kenny, whose record she passed had a hit rate of 88% Gold.
> 
> Needs to pull her socks up in my view.
> 
> ...



Were some of the non golds won for 'team' events...in which case, maybe it's the others who need to pull their socks up


----------



## Saluki (2 Sep 2021)

I was holding my breath, yesterday, in the Boccia event. That was a great match. Edge of the seat stuff.


----------



## Beebo (2 Sep 2021)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Yes but no but only c60% of her medals are Gold, whereas Mike Kenny, whose record she passed had a hit rate of 88% Gold.
> 
> Needs to pull her socks up in my view.
> 
> ...


I know you’re joking. But…..
She has won 10 more medals than Kenny. And since turning to cycling she has never lost a Paralympic bike race. So she must have picked up a load of silver and bronze medals in the swimming pool.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (2 Sep 2021)

Beebo said:


> I know you’re joking. But…..
> She has won 10 more medals than Kenny. And since turning to cycling she has never lost a Paralympic bike race. So she must have picked up a load of silver and bronze medals in the swimming pool.


She did, but hasn't won anything other than gold for, IIRC, the last two Olympics.


----------



## lazybloke (3 Sep 2021)

Bonefish Blues said:


> She did, but hasn't won anything other than gold for, IIRC, the last two Olympics.


Was reading about her achievements earlier; I think it's gold ever since switching from pool to bike in 2008. Other achievements include world championships and world records.
She also has two children. I think she is some kind of superhero.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (3 Sep 2021)

lazybloke said:


> Was reading about her achievements earlier; I think it's gold ever since switching from pool to bike in 2008. Other achievements include world championships and world records.
> She also has two children. I think she is some kind of superhero.


I think her husband does a shift, too, as she acknowledges in interviews


----------



## lazybloke (3 Sep 2021)

Bonefish Blues said:


> I think her husband does a shift, too, as she acknowledges in interviews


I should hope he does. She's still incredible.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (3 Sep 2021)

lazybloke said:


> I should hope he does. She's still incredible.


Nothing I said was intended to detract for her or her achievements, lest you may have taken it that way?


----------



## lazybloke (3 Sep 2021)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Nothing I said was intended to detract for her or her achievements, lest you may have taken it that way?


I wasn't sure, thank you for clarification.


----------



## Saluki (4 Sep 2021)

Looking at the scores on the doors today. 122 medals.
gold 41
silver 38
bronze 43

Our Paralympic medal winning ability outstrips the other olympics. As a former wheelchair user, this especially delights me.

Did anyone see the 4 x 100 mixed relay? It was amazing.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (4 Sep 2021)

Saluki said:


> Did anyone see the 4 x 100 mixed relay? It was amazing.


That's a great innovation isn't it?


----------



## Saluki (4 Sep 2021)

Bonefish Blues said:


> That's a great innovation isn't it?


I rewound and watched again. It was just so fast. 
I have seen it again since and can’t see what China did wrong, but I am not a judge. Again, it was all so quick.


----------

